# Programming the 12 days of Christmas in Java



## Rhino24 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is this a Good way to program the 12 days of Christmas in Java. Feel free to make modifications are if I am doing it completely wrong.

class christmas {
public static void main(String[] args) {
int number;
System.out.print("Enter number: ");
//number=readInt();
number = 12;
System.out.println();

for(int i=1; i<=number; i++) {
System.out.print("On the ");
switch(i) {
case 1: System.out.print("1st"); break;
case 2: System.out.print("2nd"); break;
case 3: System.out.print("3rd"); break;
default: System.out.print(i+"th");
}
System.out.println(" day of Christmas my true love gave to me");
switch(i) {
case 12: System.out.print("twelve drummers drumming, ");
case 11: System.out.println("eleven pipers piping, ");
case 10: System.out.print("ten lords a-leping, ");
case 9: System.out.print("nine ladies dancing, ");
case 8: System.out.println("eight maids a-milking, ");
case 7: System.out.print("seven swans a-swimming, ");
case 6: System.out.print("six geese a-laying, ");
case 5: System.out.println("five gold rings,");
case 4: System.out.print("four calling birds, ");
case 3: System.out.print("three french hens, ");
case 2: System.out.print("two turtle doves\nand ");
case 1: System.out.println("a partridge in a pear tree.");
}
System.out.println();


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Except for 2 missing *}* at the end of your coding, it works.
You should initialize an array of 12 String items to store the text parts. Beware, the first index of an array is 0.


----------

